# What kind of mice are these?



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

Google deer mouse. same as house mouse mostly.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

Dead mice.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Hi scared,
Just mice, not any distinction otherwise. Your challenge now is to find where they are getting in. Keep the traps loaded probably a family of 2 adults and whatever little ones they produced. The seam where house rests on the foundation is often an area where they can find or make a hole.

Once established inside if they can find food and water they no longer need to go outside. Check all stored food as anything in boxes they can chew through. Dog and cat food left out is also a source for them.

Happy trapping.

Bud


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

My favorite kind, dead.


----------



## ratherbefishing (Jan 13, 2011)

Beat me to it, OT.
Dead ones.


----------



## bobhammer (Jun 17, 2020)

Field mice most likely. They are pretty smart and awful stubborn but tend to be one of the easier mice to get out of a house. I had them coming in my house last year. My cat kept bringing them to me so I would have to take them far away from my house and dump them out. I couldn't kill the things when they were looking at me. lol


----------

